# Look - where to buy ?



## jon_k (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm seriously considering a Look for my next ride but I will be ordering one as there are no LBSs near me that carry them. Anyone have suggestions as to best place to order one, or bad experiences ?

Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jon_k said:


> I'm seriously considering a Look for my next ride but I will be ordering one as there are no LBSs near me that carry them. Anyone have suggestions as to best place to order one, or bad experiences ?
> 
> Thanks


excelsports.com in Boulder is very good. I'm not sure if they carry all the LOOK models but I've bought 3 LOOKs from them and have gotten outstanding service everytime


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Competitive Cyclist*



jon_k said:


> I'm seriously considering a Look for my next ride but I will be ordering one as there are no LBSs near me that carry them. Anyone have suggestions as to best place to order one, or bad experiences ?
> 
> Thanks


Excellent with follow-up questions when building. A great deal. They also sponser this site, so if you like RBR, support those who make it possible (not SPAM; my opinion)

Honest about delivery times and availability of sizes / models. Andy and Brendan were both great to deal with. Some argue they're pricey, but I got a good deal my local LBS was un-willing even to consider. Excel claimed they couldn't get a 59cm when CC had 2 options (the 555 which I bought and 2 colors of 461 I didn't). I love excel, just they couldn't get my size this time.


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

I have the same problem here in NJ. Excel doesn't have all the models though..good service nonetheless.


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

*La Bici*

Excel Sports is great– if they have what you want. 

I bought a Look 486SE from La Bicicletta in Toronto for less than the standard 486's are selling for here in the U.S. I had a warranty issue, which they handled very well. Hint: Be aware that their best prices are not necessarily listed on their website. I definitely recommend calling them.


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

I just found out that my local bike shop is now a LOOK dealer. I'm going there on Thursday. Allwood Bicycles, Clifton NJ. awesome.


----------



## sb61 (Dec 23, 2001)

*E-Bay*

bought an almost new 381 for half of retail 2 yrs ago. took awhile to find an auction for the matte black 49cm but it was worth the wait!


----------

